# A Big Atta Boy for Grizzly Industrial



## dansnow (May 8, 2013)

A little of the back story:
Last week we decided to get my son a DeWalt 788 scroll saw. He's been working hard the little Dremel 16" that I had before upgrading to an Excaliber, and it was time for an upgrade.
We called a local Woodcraft store and were told they had none in stock, but thought they would have more shortly, and since I called before the sale ended, would get the sale price. A couple days later the story had changed to them not expecting any until late April early May.

I started calling around, and even DeWalt was saying they were out of stock and wouldn't be shiping any more till the late April time frame.

Then a fellow on Scrollsaw Village mentioned that he's just received a flyer from Grizzly with the same sale combo I'd seen at Woodcraft. I called them up, had a delightful conversation with a lady in sales and was told they had the combo in stock for the sale price. I immediately ordered it on April 2nd. Today is the 4th and we just received the saw, light, and table combo.

The only glitch was that the box with the stand was damaged in shipping and both front legs and a top cross piece were missing. A call to their customer, a determination that it was the shipper, and Monday we talk to their freight department about eith getting the missing parts or a whole new stand package.

Good folks to work with.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

It seems like people either love or hate Grizzly. I have bought 3 machines from them and once had an issue with shipping damage. Their CS resolved it immediately with no questions asked. I will buy from them again.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

The DW is good saw. I have cut a lot of 3/4 hickory name plates and that tested it! 50 or so of them.
You will be happy with the saw. My factory light was not worth leaving on the saw! I made a better light with a spring-arm desk light! !


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

My Grizzly 15" spiral head planer got to me in a snowstorm, laid on its side in the back of a fed ex semi trailer. I took photos and called Grizzly customer service. There were some minor damage, and cs told me they would get the parts right out, the parts arrived in two days and cs let me leave the claim open till I got it up and running, they checked back with a phone call to see how all was going. I have 4 Grizzly machines and all are top notch.


----------



## dansnow (May 8, 2013)

Well, Grizzly came through. Got the new stand today, no questions asked. They will definitely be one of the places I check out for any future major purchases.


----------

